# Is there an online Septuagint concordance?



## biblelighthouse (May 24, 2005)

Instead of just tracing down all the times that a particular English word shows up in Scripture, it is of course very helpful to see all the times that a particular Hebrew or Greek word is used in the Bible. For doing this, I generally use this site: http://www.eliyah.com/lexicon.html

However, I don't know of any online resource that would allow me to do the same thing with the LXX Greek. For example, I would love to be able to personally look up all of the occurrences of "oikos", "nomos", "paidon", etc. in the Septuagint. --- I can look at the LXX here: http://hallbible.com/Greek_Old_Testament_Septuagint, but there are no search capabilities that I can see . . . no concordance.

I don't want to pay 1-2 hundred dollars for a 2000 page concordance that I would have to use manually. 

So, do any of you know of any online resources that provide a searchable concordance of the LXX?

Thanks in advance!

[Edited on 5-24-2005 by biblelighthouse]


----------



## Solo Christo (May 25, 2005)

You can accomplish this with E-Sword (downloadable)...and it's free! The LXX version doesn't have reference numbers or anything (yet), but you can do a listed search by highlighting a word and copying it into the search window. 

The GNT+ is exceptional.


----------



## default (May 25, 2005)

is that downloadable to the Mac?


----------



## Solo Christo (May 25, 2005)

download requirements


----------



## psaulm119 (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Solo Christo_
> You can accomplish this with E-Sword (downloadable)...and it's free! The LXX version doesn't have reference numbers or anything (yet), but you can do a listed search by highlighting a word and copying it into the search window.
> 
> The GNT+ is exceptional.



Yes e-sword is about the most incredible freeware I've come across. I tried that technique of searching, and unless I'm mistaken, what that does is bring up every instance of the Greek word in the LXX in question, IN THAT PARTICULAR CASE, i.e., dative, nominative, etc. For example, searching for ARCHE in the LXX (from Gen 1:1) gave me 27 results, every one of them also being ARCHE (with the iota under the eta). Is there something else I can do to get it to give me every instance of the word, regardless of its number or case?


----------

